# Tjet Racing Oct 27th



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

At Mark's Model World in Canton, OH. Practice starts at 11:00, racing starts at noon. Will be racing stock tjets (Aurora) with GT bodies (GT40s, Cobras, GS Corvettes, Lolas, etc), and VHORS SS Tjets (almost like Fray, but car must have a rear window installed).

All are welcomed.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Check out the track!

http://www.ohioho.com/images/MMWNewTrack2.jpg


----------



## Mister12tooth (Jul 18, 2006)

Does anyone know what kind of tires to use on that track? The Green or Black Wizzards????


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

AfxToo said:


> Check out the track!
> 
> http://www.ohioho.com/images/MMWNewTrack2.jpg


NICE!...a bowman?


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Not a Bowman, Mark made that track!!


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

October 27, 2007
VASCRA Fall Classic
Mark’s Model World in Canton, Ohio
Doors open 11:00 AM, racing at 12:30 PM
Planned race events:
1. Stock class T-jets with Vintage Le Mans Sports Car bodies 
2. Super stock T-jets


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

After a little research ...  

This one of a kind track was custom routed by Mark Kitto from MDF...
Approximately 100+ ft lap lengths...
Rails are inlaid welding rod...
Lane spacing is wider than plastic track...
Surface is painted gray industrial grade epoxy...
Very smooth, elevation changes, huge sweepers, varying radius turns...
18V deep cycle battery power...
Computer based timing system...
If there's a heaven for TJets, this track is darn near close to it...


----------

